# What is with the just $19.00 a month?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Why don't they just ask for a $20.00 per month?
Danny Tomas hospital wants 19.00 a month.
Wounded warriors wants just 19.00 a month and a couple others that are stuck in my elder mind at the moment.

 Al


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Because 20 is a MUCH bigger number than 19. U know like a new car 49,999.99 is better than 50k


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Al, I just noticed the same thing. All the charities want $19.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I believe there was a marketing study that found $19.95 was the magic number for TV direct response marketing where they made the most money. For some reason, people were much less likely to buy when the item price was higher than that. Obviously it is psychological.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

They think people will be more likely to donate because $19 doesn't seem like such a big number compared to $20. I prefer even numbers


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Oregon1986 said:


> They think people will be more likely to donate because $19 doesn't seem like such a big number compared to $20. I prefer even numbers


18.00


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

they also know that nobody is going to donate 19.
they will donate the 20, if they donate at all.
we don't donate to any phone solicitations.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

po boy said:


> 18.00


That's better


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

If everyone here will send me 19 dollars a month I will send everyone pictures from far distant lands. You can use these pictures as gifts or even heirloom keepsakes. As a special bonus, everyone will get a customized Christmas card from the country of your choice. 

Act now and we will give you 2 pictures a month but you must call within the next hour.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

mreynolds said:


> If everyone here will send me 19 dollars a month I will send everyone pictures from far distant lands. You can use these pictures as gifts or even heirloom keepsakes. As a special bonus, everyone will get a customized Christmas card from the country of your choice.
> 
> Act now and we will give you 2 pictures a month but you must call within the next hour.


I would for $18.99 Canadian


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Act now and we will give you 2 pictures a month but you must call within the next hour.


I'll send you a picture of a $20.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

mreynolds said:


> If everyone here will send me 19 dollars a month I will send everyone pictures from far distant lands. You can use these pictures as gifts or even heirloom keepsakes. As a special bonus, everyone will get a customized Christmas card from the country of your choice.
> 
> Act now and we will give you 2 pictures a month but you must call within the next hour.


Now if it sponsored a kid, I might sign up.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

MoonRiver said:


> Now if it sponsored a kid, I might sign up.


I act like one. Does that count?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> If everyone here will send me 19 dollars a month I will send everyone pictures from far distant lands. You can use these pictures as gifts or even heirloom keepsakes. As a special bonus, everyone will get a customized Christmas card from the country of your choice.
> 
> Act now and we will give you 2 pictures a month but you must call within the next hour.


They will also share your name, number and address with 500 other "worthy causes" with an attached note... "Sucker here"


----------

